# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Hunting & Trapping >  Good starter recurve that can be uswd for hunting

## Davidlastink

Hey all been a while.
I'm looking for a solid starter bow. Recurve around 55lbs and wanted some input.

Is 55 enough to take larger game like Deer?
how long should I practice Holding draw, 1-2 minutes?
What arrows would be best?
Takedown or Single piece?
What string should I be looking for?

My daughter just took up archery, 7yrs old, and they have her on a compound. She mentioned that its not the same as Kagome( anime/cartoon) who uses a japanese longbow. Thinking of getting her a lil sioux from barnett to sling arrows with. Personally I picture recurve/long hen I think archery skI would preferably like to start there.

Side note is shooting a recurve done differntly that a compound?
Or is it just a matter of a differnt feeling draw?
I think the compounds they use are Genesis over at the proshop/range that I take my daughter to.

----------


## mountainmark

WTRFWLR, a member here has extensive knowledge in this area. You might try sending him a PM. I haven't seen him on here for a while though.

I'm sure there is someone else here who can help you though.

----------


## kyratshooter

Yes, compounds shoot and act differently than conventional bow, and conventional bows made from different materials shoot differently than each other.

I am no "expert" but do know that there are extensive networks of bow shooters on the internet, just like there are with the camping, back packing and survival forums.  That is where I go when I have a question.  However, most of my questions are in reguard to primitive bows and either "tradgang" or "primitive archer" will have my information.  I have never done a search for a compound bow or crossbow topic.  Those are set up for me at the shop and I usually never need to adjust them again.

Be aware that many of the archers are just as devicive among themselves as shooters.  Some are into one aspect and not the other.  Self bow shooters fight the lanimated bow shooters and some traditional archery forums will bann you for saying the word "compound bow".

----------


## Davidlastink

> Yes, compounds shoot and act differently than conventional bow, and conventional bows made from different materials shoot differently...
> Be aware that many of the archers are just as devicive among themselves as shooters.  Some are into one aspect and not the other.  Self bow shooters fight the lanimated bow shooters and some traditional archery forums will bann you for saying the word "compound bow".


Wow. Didn't know it was such a hot bed. Lol move over NKorea.
could you explain the difference in the technique used for firing a conventional recurve vs compound.

For example compound (basic) load sight draw with 3 fingers bring kisser to side corner of mouth nose close to string with eyes on target fire.

Like I said basic. I was told to example Japanese long bows require a quick flick rotation at the point of firing with the wrist holding the bow.

So do recurves employ a very different method/technique.

Would u really be banned on those forums for mentioning compound?

----------


## crashdive123

Depends on the forum I suppose.  Why, just the other day I banned a fella for saying he didn't like bacon. :Whistling:

----------


## hunter63

I casually ask a bowman (thats what he called him self), what were some good arrows, and recieved an hour long lecture on materials, draw length, fletching, tips and so forth.

Some times we over think this stuff and get tangled up in details.

I would think that a trip to your local bow shop would answer most of your questions.....

I still shoot a recureve that has a couple of cams added , making it a kinda a compound, and was home made by a buddy, an sadly I gave away MF's Bear long bow to a nephew that put it up, in favor of a super dooper, el-tricko compound......Wish I had it back.

----------


## Stiffy

I used to do a lot of shooting.  When I was a child, I was introduced to archery with a recurve.  It's what my father shot, so that's what he taught me.  As an adult I continued shooting, but started using compounds as well as a recurve.

They do shoot very different.  It's much easier to hold the draw on a compound, since the pulling force drops off sharply near full draw.  However, a compound is technically more complex, therefore more difficult to maintain, such as in changing strings.

As hunter63 said, a trip to a local archery shop (one that includes a shooting range) would answer a lot of your questions.  You would also be able to shoot the bows, and see what works best for you.

----------


## Rick

> sadly I gave away MF's Bear long bow to a nephew that put it up, in favor of a super dooper, el-tricko compound......Wish I had it back.




You're the uncle. He's the nephew. Tell him to bring it back. He can have it when you get done with it. No, you don't have to thank me. Just glad to help.

----------


## hunter63

Though of that....he's been real busy last couple of years, finishing his degree, working a job, buying a house, getting married, having kids (one here and one on the way).....so I probably won't see him too much for 20 years or so.....

Too bad, he just got to the age and training to be my hunting partner, designated driver, go-fer, and all around helper......OH well, the goal was to get him going, from age 13,.....that seems to work out well.

----------


## Davidlastink

Heh. My uncle still calls me to fix his pc and Im 4hrs away so no excuses, I also have 3 lil ones.

So to start off I decided to get two inexspensive bows a lil banshee compound and a bear titan. They both got the best online reviews for under $50

The range/proshop near me only had one recurve and the owner of the shop didn't seems to be enthused about selling me a recurve and was pushing compounds which he had a bunch of.

Im more concerned about learning to shoot for myself and my daughter, hunting etc is secondary so recurve seems to be the best bet for now.

A friend of mine said he learned on the same recurve if not something similar with no extras and while he swears by his compounds for hunting he thinks recurve is prolly the best starting off point.

----------


## ubercrow

I would go to a reputable bow shop that has a decent collection of bows and look at some and try some out. Bows are very personal they need to fit you and feel good to you. A good shop will let you try a couple out on their range and help you pick one that will fit your needs.

----------


## Davidlastink

There is only one in my area or I can god to wallyworld/ dicks I was looking through a PSE catalog and they had some nice looking recurves. As far as the fit how does one measure the proper length and draw of a bow? I know I want a 55lbs or higher and I stand at 5'8.5". Is there some way to measure my Draw? Can I use a compound bow yo find it out? Will draw carry over from one recurve to another of the same lbs? I will have to go back to the proshop after work and see if I can shoot the one recurve they do have there.

----------


## ubercrow

> There is only one in my area or I can god to wallyworld/ dicks I was looking through a PSE catalog and they had some nice looking recurves. As far as the fit how does one measure the proper length and draw of a bow? I know I want a 55lbs or higher and I stand at 5'8.5". Is there some way to measure my Draw? Can I use a compound bow yo find it out? Will draw carry over from one recurve to another of the same lbs? I will have to go back to the proshop after work and see if I can shoot the one recurve they do have there.


The thing about walmart and dicks is the odds are you will have a min wage worker who has no clue and will probably sell you the wrong bow and your daughter will have to struggle with it until she gets one that fits. 

Their is also hand size and over all shape and size, you really have to pick up a bow and see if it fits your hand and feels nice when you hold it, some bows just suit people better, like shoes.

----------


## hunter63

Might want to check out this site....gets into draw lengths.....and makes the point that compounds need to shot a full draw....what ever that is.

So it stands to reason that if you are going to start with a re-curve, you draw length for a compound should be used....especially since you are talking about moving up at some point.

I feel you pain, with all the choices out there, I would find it difficult to choose a new bow my self.

So I'll stick with my trusty "Browning Bantam" I have been using for years.

It's short, so I can swing it around from tight quarters.

When I bought it, I bought a 65# (bigger is better, right?...), and could draw it from a standing position...and hold it (it's a simple compound).
So to try it out I put a step ladder in a tree in the back yard, sat on the top, and shot at apples from the other tree in the yard.

But trying it for a sitting position with arms pinned in somewhat, (crotch of tree tree stand)....had a heck of a time as it was all arm strength.
So, took it back and swapped it for a 50# that was much more comfortable.

Good luck on your search.......there is a lot of them out there, and some are pretty pricey as well.

----------


## Davidlastink

Talked to a very knowledgable person over at the proshop, not the owner who is a national compound champ. I'm getting a Martin Jaguar #55 takedown recurve, will be shootign it from the shelf totally intuative and work from there.

----------


## crashdive123

Good luck and good shooting.

----------


## Davidlastink

> Talked to a very knowledgable person over at the proshop, not the owner who is a national compound champ. I'm getting a Martin Jaguar #55 takedown recurve, will be shootign it from the shelf totally intuative and work from there.


so apparently the jaguar isn't meant to be shot from the shelf, something about it being flat, does this really matter? I might have to go up to a Martin saber if that is the case will go over to the proshop and bring this up later when they open.

----------


## hunter63

> so apparently the jaguar isn't meant to be shot from the shelf, something about it being flat, does this really matter? I might have to go up to a Martin saber if that is the case will go over to the proshop and bring this up later when they open.


What does that mean?.....from the shelf?....That's a new one on me....
Off the shelf?... needs to be tuned?

----------


## Davidlastink

> What does that mean?.....from the shelf?....That's a new one on me....
> Off the shelf?... needs to be tuned?


Yes off the shelf.
Seems to be the same no matter if I go with the jaguar or saber so I will save some green and go with the jaguar.

I did some snooping around and some say furniture pads, the little felt foot protector things for hardwood floors etc can be used to build up the shelf and out from the riser.

----------


## hunter63

> Yes off the shelf.
> Seems to be the same no matter if I go with the jaguar or saber so I will save some green and go with the jaguar.
> 
> I did some snooping around and some say furniture pads, the little felt foot protector things for hardwood floors etc can be used to build up the shelf and out from the riser.


Gottcha.....Thanks.

----------


## Davidlastink

> Gottcha.....Thanks.


Np. Did some research on shooting compounds intuitive and the thing seems to be to build out the shelf and rider till you can get a good center shot alignment surprised there isn't some sort of rest made just to solve this issue.

----------


## hunter63

So am I....The Browning has been modified with a "whisker rest", and I lined the wood/glass around it with tanned buck skin, make it more quite.
Hummm....been a while since zi even looked at new bows....

----------


## Davidlastink

> Np. Did some research on shooting compounds intuitive and the thing seems to be to build out the shelf and rider till you can get a good center shot alignment surprised there isn't some sort of rest made just to solve this issue.


Well i figure to bring out the cutout of the riser I can use a rest mount... and maybe one furniture pad with a matchstick for the shelf? how does one build up a shelf

----------


## hunter63

I have been away from fooling with my set up,for a long time...... I would have no idea on what's done these days.

I am finding your search and feed back intresting for this reason, and look forward to seeing what you came up with.

----------


## Davidlastink

> I have been away from fooling with my set up,for a long time...... I would have no idea on what's done these days.
> 
> I am finding your search and feed back intresting for this reason, and look forward to seeing what you came up with.


You ever use a Para-rest brush mount? I'm thinking a rest mount to bring the arrow in line and cutting the very bottom off of the para-rest brush mount and placing it as close to the shelf as possible. Not exactly %100 off the shelf but hoping to be able to get it within 1/8 or so of an inch.
So once i get the bow, about 2 weeks will know more. until then All i can do is brainstorm.

----------


## hunter63

Para rest is similar to what I call a brush rest, the bressiles are longer, but are falling out.....and have used and most likely go back to a flip up rest

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

from 3 Rivers Archery and others.

http://www.3riversarchery.com/dura+f..._baseitem.html


Keep us posted, I'm sure a lot of us enjoy your  project......

----------


## ubercrow

I would be careful about cutting the riser you might hurt the integrity of the bow especially if it is wood. 

Most bows now days use arrow rests because it helps your arrow fly straight and true when it leaves your bow any small resistance and your arrow can be all over the place. The way most arrow fletches are it is really hard to shoot off of just the riser of the bow and have the arrow leave nice, because it is leaving with the at least one of the fletches smashed or distorted along with the resistance to the side of the arrow. 

You can stick knobs and materials on the bow and try shooting off of them, you will probably find a rest will make a big difference in accuracy. The one like hunter63 posted is cheap, I have shot off of those before and they worked OK.

----------


## Davidlastink

> I would be careful about cutting the riser you might hurt the integrity of the bow especially if it is wood....


I would never cut into a riser, not even close to the knowledge needed to attempt such a thing and if I had it would know better. I was talking about cutting off the bottom of the para-rest brush rest so that it can sit as close to the shelf as possible.

I was looking at that rest seems they are called weather rests, but I'm kinda drawn to the brush rest it seems more basic 

"Theoretically" it should allow me to get closer down to the shelf. I really want to learn to shoot instinctively and I already have my feather fletched arrows being made so I really do not need the clearance from the shelf that vanes would.

I look at it like this, at the end of the day if I'm out in the woods and have to fashion a crude bow, I want to know that the effort and time isn't better spent just trying to chuck rocks or get in close with a spear for what I'm hunting. Not saying it will happen but it rubs me the wrong way to think of practicing hours on end to become proficient with a compound and all the tech, but not be able to pick up a primitive bow and still be able to hit the side of a barn. Damned if I will learn a skill that relies on just as much tech as a rifle with less results. ( steps off soap box) but it is a personal pref thing because Primitive traditional or compound it all takes skills, my mine set is just tuned into survival. 

So as minimalistic as I can get is my goal, one day when I have $1200 burning a hole in my pocket I'll be able to purchase a nice bow that needs no fiddling with but for now I'm starting out and cheap means u have to be innovative.

*muses to himself* to think I'm saying that basic weatherrest is "high tech"* 

Saw a kid shooting his compound this past Saturday and the thing looked like it was about to transform into a car and shoot lasers. It was an easy $1500 setup.
Then I thought wonder if u shoved a stick bow in his hands and said go catch dinner or starve if he'd be able to pull it off.

----------


## Davidlastink

Went over to the pro-shop and they will get the martin rest mount and brush rest for me soon. Picked up a cheap dremmel roto tool from Harborfreight and I should be good to go.

Will get rid of the bottom bit of the brush rest to get it as close to the shelf as possible, hoping less than 1/8th of an inch but have to wait till everything arrives to really see how close.

----------


## wtrfwlr

Hi David. I just saw this thread, been working a lot lately and haven't had much time to check in. It's great to hear you are starting down the path of archery and even more so since you also have your daughter as a shooting partner, lucky you.

I would be more than happy to answer whatever questions you may have in your pursuit of archery. I shoot longbows, recurves and compound bows. I both hunt with them and compete in 3-D target events. I have made my own longbow using Osage Orange and also make my own strings and fletch my own arrows too. I don't consider myself an expert but I would be more than happy to help out with any information I can pass along to help you out so just ask away.

Congratulations on your choice of getting a Jaguar, that is a fine bow and you will fall in love with it as soon as you release an arrow from it! I would like to own on of them myself. I shoot a Mathews Heritage Longbow with a Cherry wood riser and Bamboo limbs and I just love to shoot it.

----------


## Davidlastink

> Hi David. I just saw this thread, been working a lot lately and haven't had much time to check in. It's great to hear you are starting down the path of archery and even more so since you also have your daughter as a shooting partner, lucky you.
> 
> I would be more than happy to answer whatever questions you may have in your pursuit of archery. I shoot longbows, recurves and compound bows. I both hunt with them and compete in 3-D target events. I have made my own longbow using Osage Orange and also make my own strings and fletch my own arrows too. I don't consider myself an expert but I would be more than happy to help out with any information I can pass along to help you out so just ask away.
> 
> Congratulations on your choice of getting a Jaguar, that is a fine bow and you will fall in love with it as soon as you release an arrow from it! I would like to own on of them myself. I shoot a Mathews Heritage Longbow with a Cherry wood riser and Bamboo limbs and I just love to shoot it.


Thank you very much, will be picking your brain as I get more into this addiction called archery. Can't wait for my bow to get here.

I built a target out in the garage made from 2x4s, some plywood and rugs. Then I Wrapped it in duct tape and will add some layers of cardboard and replace as needed. Now I just need my bow. Bought my daughter an introductory PSE Razorback Jr. and I'm about to start sneaking out at night when she ain't up just to shoot... she is very protective of HER bow lol.


On a side note: Is free range time for a year normal when you purchase a bow from a pro shop? I picked up my bows from the shop and while they are a bit more expensive than buying online you get a free yrs of range time, when ever they are open. Thought that was an awesome deal.

----------


## wtrfwlr

Yes many bow shops promote use of their indoor ranges it's a great sales tool for them, if you're in their store you get to surround yourself with all of the goodies they have to offer! It's a good thing to get a relationship with a shop if you have a reputable one close to you, they have tons of knowledge and experience to offer. I've done business with my local guy for many years now and he is a really great guy with a super shop and always takes time to steer me right and is always generous with his time to help 'newbies' to the sport.

I don't know what part of the world you are in but if you're in the USA you can look into a bowhunter association in your state or area. They are good to find 3-D shoots in your area and you can meet other bowyers near you that are thrilled to pass along their knowledge and help out with beginners. These events are also family oriented and will have a whole set up to accommodate your daughter with other young archers.

Welcome to the ranks of sticks and strings, I know you will love it! Just lemme know what I can do to help you and your girl out. :clap:

----------


## Davidlastink

> Yes many bow shops promote use of their indoor ranges it's a great sales tool for them, if you're in their store you get to surround yourself with all of the goodies they have to offer! It's a good thing to get a relationship with a shop if you have a reputable one close to you, they have tons of knowledge and experience to offer. I've done business with my local guy for many years now and he is a really great guy with a super shop and always takes time to steer me right and is always generous with his time to help 'newbies' to the sport.
> 
> I don't know what part of the world you are in but if you're in the USA you can look into a bowhunter association in your state or area. They are good to find 3-D shoots in your area and you can meet other bowyers near you that are thrilled to pass along their knowledge and help out with beginners. These events are also family oriented and will have a whole set up to accommodate your daughter with other young archers.
> 
> Welcome to the ranks of sticks and strings, I know you will love it! Just lemme know what I can do to help you and your girl out.


will do, I'm in southern Teir of NY around Binghamton. There are league days right in the Shop near me and they setup 3-D range also.

But for now I just want to get my Bow dialed in and get some arrows on target lol. Been playing with a lil' banshee compound which is a hoot. No where near proper form tho, as I would end up breaking the thing if I tried to get it to my draw. My daughter is now insisting that she be accorded her proper amount of range time, she has my after work schedule worked out so that I get 1 hr too my self on Sundays (range closes early) lol.

----------


## Davidlastink

So still waiting for my bow to get in but have had a few chances to get down to the range with my daughter so she can get her bow tuned in and get some practice. Seems like she is doing really well, or maybe I'm just a proud dad, but she is shooting noticeable groups, close to or on the target paper now and has moved back to 10 yards, in her classes she was at 5 yrds and her arrows were going into other peoples targets/ almost into the ceiling lol. She insists her PSE razorback jr. is the most awesome thing in the world and is a very serious instructor when ever I pick it up to take some shots, which is rarely as I don't wish to invoke her wrath. 

Weather has been a weird mess of snow and sun then snow so havn't been shooting out back at all. Have two boxsprings I'm thinking of filling and wrapping then turning the bows loose on em, spring is coming so lots of "old" kid clothes that I can use for fill, even after giving the decently shaped stuff to the salvation army... 3 kids sure make a lot of wasted clothes lol.

Also I ordered some feathers right wing, im a righty, to try my hand at making a feather rest as apposed to a brush rest, more traditional/ survival oriented too my mind anyhow.

----------


## ubercrow

Thats awesome your daughter enjoys the bow. To me that is the most important thing for kids to enjoy something then they will more then likely stick with it and have fun. 

Archery is such a great hobby.

----------


## Davidlastink

> Thats awesome your daughter enjoys the bow. To me that is the most important thing for kids to enjoy something then they will more then likely stick with it and have fun. 
> 
> Archery is such a great hobby.


It also surprising how fun it is... My mind can't wrap around it but slinging arrows is so very much fun.

----------


## wtrfwlr

I doubt if you are going to be happy with the box spring target idea. While it is a good idea, I think you will find that the wires inside are going to damage a lot of arrows. If you are not wanting to buy one of the bag targets that are out there you can make one of your own. You can get one of the newer style feed sacks that use the plastic type burlap material and then stuff it tightly with the clothing that you mentioned, also cut up old packing quilts work well too. I would also suggest looking around on Craigslist and E-bay for a good deal on a target. There are several good bag and block targets out there that are reasonable and they last a REALLY long time!

Glad your girl is getting into like she is, sounds like you guys are having a ball! Hope to hear about your own bow soon.

----------


## Davidlastink

> I doubt if you are going to be happy with the box spring target idea. While it is a good idea, I think you will find that the wires inside are going to damage a lot of arrows. If you are not wanting to buy one of the bag targets that are out there you can make one of your own. You can get one of the newer style feed sacks that use the plastic type burlap material and then stuff it tightly with the clothing that you mentioned, also cut up old packing quilts work well too. I would also suggest looking around on Craigslist and E-bay for a good deal on a target. There are several good bag and block targets out there that are reasonable and they last a REALLY long time!
> 
> Glad your girl is getting into like she is, sounds like you guys are having a ball! Hope to hear about your own bow soon.


Believe it or not my box spring seems to be empty, still using it atm so wife would get angry if I butchered it. lol
I was thinking more of a large "Catch" to place behind some targets because me and my daughter are new and arrows don't tend to go to the smallish targets every time we yell at em to fly where we want em.

I did see some hurricane targets for less than 30 bucks and they are intended for crossbows so I think they will hold up to a 15~55 lbs recurve.

Side note feathers arrived today and started meddling with making a feather rest.

----------


## ubercrow

I used to shoot at a range that used the compacted cardboard bales for targets they worked pretty good they would put some tin on the top so they didn't get wet, they are heavy though like 300lbs. If you know a store that might give you one it could be a cheap option.

----------


## wtrfwlr

> Believe it or not my box spring seems to be empty, still using it atm so wife would get angry if I butchered it. lol
> I was thinking more of a large "Catch" to place behind some targets because me and my daughter are new and arrows don't tend to go to the smallish targets every time we yell at em to fly where we want em.
> 
> I did see some hurricane targets for less than 30 bucks and they are intended for crossbows so I think they will hold up to a 15~55 lbs recurve.
> 
> Side note feathers arrived today and started meddling with making a feather rest.


Oh Ok, I gotcha. In that case I think that would work just fine and dandy. Be sure and let me know if you and your daughter are able to master the art of yelling arrows to fly right! I could certainly use that technique at times!!! :Clown:  Just jokin!

Good luck with the arrow rest project, I'd enjoy seeing how your idea works out.

----------


## welderguy

> Believe it or not my box spring seems to be empty, still using it atm so wife would get angry if I butchered it. lol
> I was thinking more of a large "Catch" to place behind some targets because me and my daughter are new and arrows don't tend to go to the smallish targets every time we yell at em to fly where we want em.
> 
> I did see some hurricane targets for less than 30 bucks and they are intended for crossbows so I think they will hold up to a 15~55 lbs recurve.
> 
> Side note feathers arrived today and started meddling with making a feather rest.


 A good idea for a target back stop is check out trailer sales places, they use large foam blocks to support the trailers when transported. They are usually happy to give them away.

----------


## Davidlastink

> Oh Ok, I gotcha. In that case I think that would work just fine and dandy. Be sure and let me know if you and your daughter are able to master the art of yelling arrows to fly right! I could certainly use that technique at times!!! Just jokin!
> 
> Good luck with the arrow rest project, I'd enjoy seeing how your idea works out.


Will take  a few photos and post em, trying a riser mounted one first then if that don't work going to do  shelf mounted one.

The range here seems to be using these padded sheets stacked one on another BLOCK 48 range targets I think they are called, held together with ratchet ties it looks like, front of that they put several layers of cardboard.

Edit: wondering if I should gap or no.... more traditional would be to not gap? hmmm would be easier to mount the feather rest just on the bottom edge of rest mount plate and then a piece of felt strip right above it to serve as a strike plate. hmmm damn I wish my Bow would come already so I could just set it up and go shoot to test. BTW gorilla glue adheres much better when surfaces are scuffed lol. Had feathers that simply wouldn't stick, took an emry board to the quill edges and a bit of gorilla glue and presto.

----------


## wtrfwlr

Here are some of the arrow rests on my different bows. This may help give you some ideas.

Here is the arrow rest on my Bear Re-curve. This came from the factory with this rest.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Here is the rest on my Mathews Long-Bow. I added a layer of felt material, I think it's called 'moleskin,' to the shelf to help tune the arrow flight.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Here is what a put on my self made Osage Orange Long-Bow. It a small piece of deer skin, this simply quiets the release of the arrow. I use the top of my hand for the actual rest. Shooting instinctive you will be surprised at how consistent you can become with your hand placement on the riser with some practice.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Keep in mind that the arrow rest is also a way to tune the bow for proper arrow flight. When you get your bow the folks at the bow shop should be set up to help you get it dialed in by paper tuning. If you are not familiar with this it is simply shooting an arrow through a piece of paper at close range. You can see how the paper tears, either up, down or sideways and that will help you adjust the nock point on the bow string or the location of the arrow rest on the riser. It is also helpful in seeing if there are problems with your shooting form.

Hope this helps some.

----------


## Davidlastink

2013-04-01_21-14-45_574.jpg2013-04-01_21-14-55_671.jpg2013-04-01_21-15-02_17.jpg2013-04-01_21-15-10_22.jpg2013-04-01_21-15-15_343.jpg

still waiting on my bow.

but here are some pics of the Feather Rest I made.

Martin rest Mount, allows me to bring the rest on center as the riser is a compound riser.
I decided not to try for a gap.


TY to welder for the suggestion will look into one around here.

Also I was thinking of a bear weather rest, which is what the first one is there wtrfwlr, but I cant shake the idea of as basic as possible. Perhaps one day I will have to take a crack at makin a bow of my own. think Bamboo could work for a simple primitive style bow?

----------

